# Jotul 118 c. 1976



## hoverwheel (Nov 23, 2013)

I acquired a Jotul 118 from an estate where it was first installed around 1976. It appears in perfect condition and was clearly just lightly used.

Internally there is a horizontal baffle between the firebox and the upper chamber. There are two hanging plates in the firebox. The floor has tall "fins" in a wavy pattern front to back. There's no brickwork inside.

The question: The fins had what looked like sand - in some areas "crusted" or caked. After cleaning it all out it occurred to me to ask if it might have been there by design? Did I make a mistake by cleaning it out?


----------



## webbie (Nov 23, 2013)

It's designed to retain sand or ash and therefore insulate the bottom and help it retain hot embers.

So, yes, put some sand or ash in there and then let some additional ash build up - which it will naturally, of course!

Nice find....


----------



## hoverwheel (Nov 23, 2013)

As I continue to research the stove, I'm suspecting it isn't UL listed.

No UL tag, made 8/19/1976 and the model listed on the bottom is 118-119-2

Threads I find on the early 118 seem to say they were first listed ~ 1979 / 1980.

Will I be "allowed" to install it or do I have an extraordinarily pretty paperweight?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah UL didn't even have a standard agreed on for wood stoves until 1978 or so. 

It is up to your local building codes and insurance company whether you can install it or not. Possibly you can get there using the "generic" clearance to combustibles for unlisted stoves of 36". All up to your powers that be.


----------



## webbie (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't think they will turn it out being as the same basic stove passed. As BB says, they will probably allow it under the generic rules....


----------



## NC Stove (May 20, 2015)

I have an opportunity to buy a C 118 and cannot find info on it on the web.  I am new to woodstoves.  I have seen it only once as it is installed in an old house we are buying.  I suspect it was well maintained as the owner kept the house in great condition.  I need to make a decision today as we close on the house tomorrow from long distance and I won't see it again until we move in during the summer.

Are these units general so well made that it's worth it?  Asking price is $400 as they need to move out of house asap.

thanks


----------



## begreen (May 20, 2015)

Old thread. See the other new posting for more info.


----------

